# How long after a season can she be spayed?



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Noticed tonight Cassie has come into season and i have no idea how long it is before she can be spayed. She's about 6 years old now and with Pyo in my head after what happened with the cat last year she NEEDS doing!

I know i've got to keep her away from males for 28 days so thats not a problem, might take her out in the car to somewhere different but only onlead. I'm not risking her life to get puppies! 

Im still new to the dog world and need the advice as i haven't got a clue when it comes to this stuff : 

I've searched the forums but can only find how long to keep her inside for.. help please


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Midway between seasons is good! so three month after the start of her last season


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Blimey that was quick thanks DT :thumbup: 

November it is


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Generally speaking *4 months after the start* of the season or *3 months after the end of the season* both are one in the same roughly.

This is the optimum time as the uterus is at its most idle state and hormones are most settled.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you both  Just worked it out and it falls mid november to mid december is 3-4 months.

Much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just to add, you honestly don't need to take her out during her season, she won't look at you ten months down the line and accuse you of neglecting her walkies when she was in season, honestly, it is much easier for her, and others if you keep her restricted to your house and garden. Fair do's if you have somewhere pretty private you can pop her in the car and take her to, but otherwise, everyone and their dog will be frustrated following you down the road. And, this isn't just restricted to dog owners, my bitch Indie is an avid marker of any other scent, and will make a great effort to scent across the top of another dog or bitch scent, she even cocks her leg :lol:

one other thing to consider, if you have the info, is when was her last season, this will give you an indication of when she is likely to be mid season. As Tanya has advised, most bitches have a season every six months, so her dates are spot on, my bitches have been nice easy six month cycles, but, if you're unsure, just go with the best advice for the most likely cycle, you can't do any more.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

If it wasn't for the fact of our garden being much smaller than most peoples living rooms i wouldn't worry so much about keeping her in for the 4 weeks :lol: I took her a walk earlier before i realised her season was on and she was piddling for england which is very unlike her.. reckon now she must have been scenting the little madam lol. 

I haven't got a clue when her last one was.. had so much going on with other things at the start of the year i never wrote it down or even made a mental note to remember it :blushing:... just a quite indepth conversation with OH's son about periods :eek6:

Thanks Sleeping_Lion  Food for thought there :thumbup:


----------

